# Fall Primitive Gathering *Update new info Added 10/7*



## RUTTNBUCK

Okay the date is set!!..............Sorry no vote was made on this one!!..........Had to work around the Property Owner's schedule!!

The dates will be October 8,9, and 10

The location will be in East Central Georgia.







Directions from Atlanta, & Macon given..........On the third map layout is given.......blue lines are property lines, black line is the road in, and yellow and red lines are the outline of camp area......Yellow side is morning sun, and afternoon shade..........Red side is morning shade and afternoon sun!!

For those of you Who do not know what FPG is about Here is a couple of links to threads with Pics from last year

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=423413

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=423403

We will have a large group lunch around noon Saturday where everybody contributes a Main Dish or Side dish

Porta Potty's will be on site. A donation Jar/bucket/plate will be passed to cover the cost of the Porta Potty's for the weekend

This will be primitive camping meaning there will be no water or electrical hookups. Tents, and small to medium sized campers........And of course for some who like to rough it haybales!!

For those of you bringing dogs please bring a way to restrain your pet I.E. chain, rope, cable, or Kennel. Not asking for them to stay put up for the duration just have the option available. The road this place is on is not a busy one, but the cars that travel it are usually moving at a high rate of speed

I would also like to ask that folks not start arriving till after 12:00 Noon on Friday

Here is an address that can be put into a GPS for directions

9515 South Sparta Davisboro rd.
Warthen Ga 31094

Quack said he would park his Tractor with a bush hog attached out by the road next to the driveway.

For folks coming in after dark there will be two Tiki torches on either side of the driveway

If any more info is needed send me a PM


----------



## Jeff Raines

I'm gonna be there for all 3 days,maybe more


----------



## F14Gunner

Well East Central Georgia kind of narrows it down to at least one quarter of the state. No matter got the dates marked.


----------



## jmfauver

Thanks Ruttnbuck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS

Hopefully I will be able to make it.


----------



## Jeff Raines

BBQBOSS said:


> Hopefully I will be able to make it.



I hope so....my lease is very close by,so I'll have a place to stay


----------



## DeltaHalo

Awesome!!! Can't wait....


----------



## Sterlo58

East Central puts it close to my huntin club. 
What county would it be in ?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Isnt it the Fall Annual Gathering?

Oh, I hope to be there!!


----------



## F14Gunner

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Isnt it the Fall Annual Gathering?
> 
> Oh, I hope to be there!!


Only for you dude. 
For the rest it's Fall Primitive Gathering 

Much older crowd.


----------



## Strych9

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Isnt it the Fall Annual Gathering?
> 
> Oh, I hope to be there!!



  I'll be there, no matter what its called!


----------



## BBQBOSS

Well i didn't go last year.  What did yall do at the last one?


----------



## Strych9

BBQBOSS said:


> Well i didn't go last year.  What did yall do at the last one?



the usual, plus some hog huntin...err sumpin kinda like it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Sterlo58 said:


> East Central puts it close to my huntin club.
> What county would it be in ?



Washington county.


----------



## slip

Hooked On Quack said:


> Washington county.



really?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

slip said:


> really?



Have I EVER lied to you???


----------



## SnowHunter

WOOHOO!!!!   

dates marked!


----------



## Keebs

F14Gunner said:


> Only for you dude.
> For the rest it's Fall Primitive Gathering
> 
> Much older crowd.


*Ah*Hem* you DON'T have to point out the age thing, ok?!?!? 



slip said:


> really?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Have I EVER lied to you???


Slip, remember what I told you................ 
Quack, remember what I told you............ 



SnowHunter said:


> WOOHOO!!!!
> 
> dates marked!



 Mine too & done decided on 'mater pies and hanky panky for my meal contribution 

wait, Washington county???  Has the location moved then??


----------



## slip

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have I EVER lied to you???


umm



yes.


Keebs said:


> Slip, remember what I told you................
> Quack, remember what I told you............



i already forgot.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Keebs;4970154

wait said:


>


----------



## SnowHunter

Keebs said:


> *Ah*Hem* you DON'T have to point out the age thing, ok?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Slip, remember what I told you................
> Quack, remember what I told you............
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too & done decided on 'mater pies and hanky panky for my meal contribution
> 
> wait, Washington county???  Has the location moved then??


Aint got mine figured out....will probably do some experimenting till then


----------



## Keebs

slip said:


> umm
> 
> 
> 
> yes.
> 
> 
> i already forgot.


 good lord son!!   Ok, make double sure you make it to the Blast & we'll have ANOTHER confab on the subject of Quack.................. 



Jeff Raines said:


>



Oh well, that's still close enough for me, but Lee's family place last year was awsome!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Okay folks, here's the deal FPG is gonna be held at my shack, I don't have the gorgeous fields like they did at DOG 1 and 2 , but I do have a 10 acre bird fieled and a pile of beer!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay folks, here's the deal FPG is gonna be held at my shack, I don't have the gorgeous fields like they did at DOG 1 and 2 , but I do have a 10 acre bird fieled and a pile of beer!!


 
You'll have a couple of other things that weekend too..


----------



## Capt Quirk

You mean there is finally something I don't have to drive 3 hours for?


----------



## crackerdave

Capt Quirk said:


> You mean there is finally something I don't have to drive 3 hours for?



Yup - no 'scuses this time!


----------



## Capt Quirk

No excuses... yet  No telling what will pop up between now and then, but I'll do my best to make it. I'll be at the Blast though.


----------



## Jeff C.

I'd like to make it to this one!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay folks, here's the deal FPG is gonna be held at my shack, I don't have the gorgeous fields like they did at DOG 1 and 2 , but I do have a 10 acre bird fieled and a pile of beer!!



A pile of beer?


----------



## BBQBOSS

Muddyfoots said:


> A pile of beer?



Gonna take a lot of ice to keep it cold tween now and October.


----------



## Tag-a-long

Muddyfoots said:


> A pile of beer?



He might have a 'pile' of beer right now ... I but assure you it'll never see October!


----------



## SnowHunter

Tag-a-long said:


> He might have a 'pile' of beer right now ... but assure you it'll never see October!


----------



## Muddyfoots

BBQBOSS said:


> Gonna take a lot of ice to keep it cold tween now and October.





Tag-a-long said:


> He might have a 'pile' of beer right now ... I but assure you it'll never see October!





SnowHunter said:


>



I need a confirmation on October beer..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay folks, here's the deal FPG is gonna be held at my shack, I don't have the gorgeous fields like they did at DOG 1 and 2 , but I do have a 10 acre bird fieled and a pile of beer!!


 


Muddyfoots said:


> A pile of beer?


 


BBQBOSS said:


> Gonna take a lot of ice to keep it cold tween now and October.


 
It's awful nice of Quack to provide all of the beer for the FPG.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

I am all over this one like a truck load of messicans headed to Free taco night.....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's awful nice of Quack to provide all of the beer for the FPG.



Mighty Nice indeed.  Recon there might be a paticular reason for this generosity....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

BBQBOSS said:


> Gonna take a lot of ice to keep it cold tween now and October.



Hummm  Truck bed -  50 bags of ice  That should work...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Tag-a-long said:


> He might have a 'pile' of beer right now ... I but assure you it'll never see October!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's awful nice of Quack to provide all of the beer for the FPG.



I will provide...




Free all you can drink beer, whiskey, and bourbon (Makers Mark).

And for my close friends, I`m thinkin` about big ribeyes one night.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Hooked On Quack said:


> I will provide...
> 
> 
> 
> Free all you can drink beer, whiskey, and bourbon (Makers Mark).
> 
> And for my close friends, I`m thinkin` about big ribeyes one night.



 I'm making plans..


----------



## BBQBOSS

Hooked On Quack said:


> I will provide...
> 
> 
> 
> Free all you can drink beer, whiskey, and bourbon (Makers Mark).
> 
> And for my close friends, I`m thinkin` about big ribeyes one night.



Sweet!  Beer truck at Quacks!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Mighty Nice indeed. Recon there might be a paticular reason for this generosity....


 
Ransom?? What ransom??


----------



## Jeff Raines

Hooked On Quack said:


> And for my close friends, I`m thinkin` about big ribeyes one night.



I can be down there Thursday afternoon to help with setup if need be
Too bad my camper is permanant on my lease


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Mighty Nice indeed. Recon there might be a paticular reason for this generosity....


 


Hooked On Quack said:


> I will provide...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free all you can drink beer, whiskey, and bourbon (Makers Mark).
> 
> And for my close friends, I`m thinkin` about big ribeyes one night.


 

Heeeeyyyyy, BUDDY,,,,,


----------



## deerehauler

Hooked On Quack said:


> I will provide...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free all you can drink beer, whiskey, and bourbon (Makers Mark).
> 
> And for my close friends, I`m thinkin` about big ribeyes one night.



Hey Quack put me on the good list


----------



## SnowHunter

Hooked On Quack said:


> I will provide...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free all you can drink beer, whiskey, and bourbon (Makers Mark).
> 
> And for my close friends, I`m thinkin` about big ribeyes one night.



Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet  Don't forget a second steak for each of the kids  Yummm I can taste em now


----------



## deerehauler

Oh I like mine medium Quack. What kinda beer I guess it dont matter since you are buying.  You gonna supply the fixins to go with it also?


----------



## Muddyfoots

deerehauler said:


> Oh I like mine medium Quack. What kinda beer I guess it dont matter since you are buying.  You gonna supply the fixins to go with it also?



Now it's only fair we bring the fixins. 

I'll bring some chips.


----------



## deerehauler

Muddyfoots said:


> Now it's only fair we bring the fixins.
> 
> I'll bring some chips.



I will bring the bottle opener and a new coozie for quack


----------



## Capt Quirk

I'll bring some Jelly jars... I mean glasses


----------



## Tag-a-long

Hooked On Quack said:


> I will provide...
> Free all you can drink beer, whiskey, and bourbon (Makers Mark).
> 
> And for my close friends, I`m thinkin` about big ribeyes one night.



YEE-HAW!!!!   can I be the designated taste tester??  



BBQBOSS said:


> Sweet!  Beer truck at Quacks!



We know someone who drives a beer truck .... I a hijacking in the making!  



Jeff Raines said:


> I can be down there Thursday afternoon to help with setup if need be
> Too bad my camper is permanant on my lease



We got a extra tent or two!  



Muddyfoots said:


> Now it's only fair we bring the fixins.
> 
> I'll bring some chips.



put me down for cups/plates and such!


----------



## Jeff Raines

Tag-a-long said:


> We got a extra tent or two!  :oke:



I have to have power for my cpap.My camp ain't but 10 minutes away.On Mt Zion Church road


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Hooked On Quack said:


> I will provide...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free all you can drink beer, whiskey, and bourbon (Makers Mark).
> 
> And for my close friends, I`m thinkin` about big ribeyes one night.


Sweet!!.........why didn't you mention anything about this today on the phone?



BBQBOSS said:


> Sweet!  Beer truck at Quacks!


Hey Matt!!........Since he is going to supply the Ribeyes..........I know they will be good ones!!........I know his supplier!!................You think you could bring your grill and do the grilling??



Muddyfoots said:


> Now it's only fair we bring the fixins.
> 
> I'll bring some chips.


You're right I'll Bring some paper plates and napkins!!


----------



## Tag-a-long

Jeff Raines said:


> I have to have power for my cpap.My camp ain't but 10 minutes away.On Mt Zion Church road



I know where your camp is!!     Just so you know ... you'll be missing the best part of the weekend!  That campfire can get really  .... 'philosophical' after midnight!    See if you'd hung around last weekend you'd know about "SUPPLIES"


----------



## Strych9

Tag-a-long said:


> I know where your camp is!!     Just so you know ... you'll be missing the best part of the weekend!  That campfire can get really  .... 'philosophical' after midnight!    See if you'd hung around last weekend you'd know about "SUPPLIES"



yea I went to bed at 11, and missed the whole "supplies" thing myself


----------



## SnowHunter

Tag-a-long said:


> I know where your camp is!!     Just so you know ... you'll be missing the best part of the weekend!  That campfire can get really  .... 'philosophical' after midnight!    See if you'd hung around last weekend you'd know about "SUPPLIES"


  


Strych9 said:


> yea I went to bed at 11, and missed the whole "supplies" thing myself



next time...stay up!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ransom?? What ransom??


----------



## BBQBOSS

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sweet!!.........why didn't you mention anything about this today on the phone?
> 
> Hey Matt!!........Since he is going to supply the Ribeyes..........I know they will be good ones!!........I know his supplier!!................You think you could bring your grill and do the grilling??
> 
> You're right I'll Bring some paper plates and napkins!!



you know that I am "He who travels with grill"!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Hooked On Quack said:


> I will provide...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free all you can drink beer, whiskey, and bourbon (Makers Mark).
> 
> And for my close friends, I`m thinkin` about big ribeyes one night.



How close do you  want me ole buddy ole pal


----------



## Strych9

Hooked On Quack said:


> I will provide...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free all you can drink beer, whiskey, and bourbon (Makers Mark).
> 
> And for my close friends, I`m thinkin` about big ribeyes one night.



Nice! Uncle creepy musta got a big ol raise at work!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Tag-a-long said:


> I know where your camp is!!     Just so you know ... you'll be missing the best part of the weekend!  That campfire can get really  .... 'philosophical' after midnight!    See if you'd hung around last weekend you'd know about "SUPPLIES"





SnowHunter said:


> next time...stay up!


Yeah what she said!!



BBQBOSS said:


> you know that I am "He who travels with grill"!!






threeleggedpigmy said:


> How close do you  want me ole buddy ole pal


He doesn't care as long as Courtney is close too!!



redneckcamo said:


> whats the address so as I can google it


I will have that info up soon!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

redneckcamo said:


> thanx ruttnbuck !
> 
> anywhere there is a buffet of ribeye steak and beverages........ I need to make sure I have it googled ahead of time


Here you go!!

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4968830&postcount=1


----------



## Artmom

Planning to be there!!! Looks like it's gonna be a good one! Gonna be a great group of folks, again


----------



## Brassman

Quack, May I be your friend?  I'll bring napkins, & a comfortable chair for you.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Artmom said:


> Planning to be there!!! Looks like it's gonna be a good one! Gonna be a great group of folks, again


Good deal Sarah!!.... It will be good to see you again!!.......Maybe it won't be as cold this time!!


----------



## TNGIRL

Yummy!!!!!! I love a good steak, medium well, maybe mushrooms on the side!!1 A nice baked potato and a Tomi salad will be the tops!!!!!!!
I'm planning on making it, hopefully won't cross up with Rum Creek Ladies Only Hunt. Worked out last yr so maybe again!!!!!that was alot of fun!!!!!
Now Quack....I don't know how to get to your paradise acres?????? it'll be good to see your pretty wife again!!!!! that was your wife at WAR right???????
Iffin I can, I'll bring a quart jar or two of something made in TN that's smooth and sweet........ya'll think you done died and gone to heaven sipping this!!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL

Sorry Mitch....I just readback and found the map, etc!!!! Thanks!!! 
Sarah, glad you'll be there to!!!!!


----------



## deerehauler

TNGIRL said:


> Yummy!!!!!! I love a good steak, medium well, maybe mushrooms on the side!!1 A nice baked potato and a Tomi salad will be the tops!!!!!!!
> I'm planning on making it, hopefully won't cross up with Rum Creek Ladies Only Hunt. Worked out last yr so maybe again!!!!!that was alot of fun!!!!!
> Now Quack....I don't know how to get to your paradise acres?????? it'll be good to see your pretty wife again!!!!! that was your wife at WAR right???????
> Iffin I can, I'll bring a quart jar or two of something made in TN that's smooth and sweet........ya'll think you done died and gone to heaven sipping this!!!!!!



MMM I want some


----------



## jmfauver

Only 1 hr drive I won't know what to do with the extra time I will save!!!!!

Quack thanks fore having us......

I can be there on Thursday as well,just let me know.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

No Quack!!! Y'all done skeered him into hiding.


----------



## boneboy96

Wowsers...sounds like a great party.  Free beer, free food,  free sippin whiskey!       Can I bring Miguel?


----------



## TNGIRL

redneckcamo said:


> bet that corn liquor will take that duck-tape glue rite off wont it ?



Nahhhhhh........just gets me in the mood to socialize!!!!! Then you might not shut me up with a bucket full of crackers!!!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk

TNGIRL said:


> Nahhhhhh........just gets me in the mood to socialize!!!!! Then you might not shut me up with a bucket full of crackers!!!!!



Hmmm... sounds like a challenge


----------



## Jeff Raines

Tag-a-long said:


> I know where your camp is!!     Just so you know ... you'll be missing the best part of the weekend!  That campfire can get really  .... 'philosophical' after midnight!    See if you'd hung around last weekend you'd know about "SUPPLIES"



That figures,....if quack will let me run a drop cord for my cpap,I'll borrow a tent


----------



## jsullivan03

Dates marked on the Calendar.  Wouldn't miss this for anything.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Im in.


----------



## Keebs

Artmom said:


> Planning to be there!!! Looks like it's gonna be a good one! Gonna be a great group of folks, again





TNGIRL said:


> Yummy!!!!!! I love a good steak, medium well, maybe mushrooms on the side!!1 A nice baked potato and a Tomi salad will be the tops!!!!!!!
> I'm planning on making it, hopefully won't cross up with Rum Creek Ladies Only Hunt. Worked out last yr so maybe again!!!!!that was alot of fun!!!!!
> Now Quack....I don't know how to get to your paradise acres?????? it'll be good to see your pretty wife again!!!!! that was your wife at WAR right???????
> Iffin I can, I'll bring a quart jar or two of something made in TN that's smooth and sweet........ya'll think you done died and gone to heaven sipping this!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs

Hooked On Quack said:


> I will provide...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free all you can drink beer, whiskey, and bourbon (Makers Mark).
> 
> And for my close friends, I`m thinkin` about big ribeyes one night.



   You're top notch darlin', I don't care what they say!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Keebs said:


> You're top notch darlin', I don't care what they say!



Somebody been messing with my post!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He doesn't care as long as Courtney is close too!!
> !!



I would not trade her for one slab of prime ribs


























but maybe two slabs of prime rib and some little debbies.


----------



## SnowHunter

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody been messing with my post!!



 

Seriously though... I'll bring some tarps, someone bring the ice, and we'll use the boat as a huge cooler  Easy to move, if need be, and plenty of space


----------



## Capt Quirk

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody been messing with my post!!



Did they give the wrong address? I hope not, I'm sort of looking forward to some of that Makers Mark and Prime Rib


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

SnowHunter said:


> Seriously though... I'll bring some tarps, someone bring the ice, and we'll use the boat as a huge cooler  Easy to move, if need be, and plenty of space



Did you ever work as the girl driving the courtesy cart at that golf course?


----------



## Muddyfoots

SnowHunter said:


> Seriously though... I'll bring some tarps, someone bring the ice, and we'll use the boat as a huge cooler  Easy to move, if need be, and plenty of space



The beer truck should be refrigerated..


----------



## Keebs

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody been messing with my post!!


 Noooo, not here! Sacre'Blu'!!! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I would not trade her for one slab of prime ribs
> but maybe two slabs of prime rib and some little debbies.


 TRIPOD!!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Seriously though... I'll bring some tarps, someone bring the ice, and we'll use the boat as a huge cooler  Easy to move, if need be, and plenty of space


Great Idea!! 



Capt Quirk said:


> Did they give the wrong address? I hope not, I'm sort of looking forward to some of that Makers Mark and Prime Rib


Nawww, right address!! 



Muddyfoots said:


> The beer truck should be refrigerated..


 Of COURSE the truck will be, but Snowy & I will have the boat hooked up making the rounds delivering to camp sites! 
Oh yeah........... Heeeeyyyy Muddddyyyyy!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Wonder if he'll be there......

<object style="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fjlbBtvpvAE"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fjlbBtvpvAE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## Keebs

Muddyfoots said:


> Wonder if he'll be there......
> 
> <object style="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fjlbBtvpvAE"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fjlbBtvpvAE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></object>




He'd fit right in with this bunch!


----------



## Sterlo58

October........No baseball. 

I am planning to make it.


----------



## SnowHunter

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Did you ever work as the girl driving the courtesy cart at that golf course?


No, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express once 



Muddyfoots said:


> The beer truck should be refrigerated..


and you think that would be enough for this crowd? 



Keebs said:


> Noooo, not here! Sacre'Blu'!!!
> 
> 
> TRIPOD!!!
> 
> 
> Great Idea!!
> 
> 
> Nawww, right address!!
> 
> 
> Of COURSE the truck will be, but Snowy & I will have the boat hooked up making the rounds delivering to camp sites!
> Oh yeah........... Heeeeyyyy Muddddyyyyy!


exactly


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Keebs said:


> :
> 
> TRIPOD!!!
> 
> 
> :



What? 

Should I hold out for three


----------



## shawn mills

Oh I'm in on this one fer sure! After having to work and missin DOG II... I,m here for the gatherin! Hey quack... I'm funny about fat on my steak, can you pick me up a filet?


----------



## Keebs

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What?
> 
> Should I hold out for three



I'm gonna put you on restriction - - talkin' 'bout Miss Courtney like that!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

SnowHunter said:


> No, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express once
> 
> :


I always knew you were smart.


Keebs said:


> I'm gonna put you on restriction - - talkin' 'bout Miss Courtney like that!!



Just do not lock me in the basement with Quack's boy.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody been messing with my post!!


Yeah sure!!Ain't no backing up now!!!


----------



## Keebs

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I always knew you were smart.
> 
> Just do not lock me in the basement with Quack's boy.


You juss watch yerself when it comes to my Courtneysis and I'll keep that basement request in mind...........  



shawn mills said:


> Oh I'm in on this one fer sure! After having to work and missin DOG II... I,m here for the gatherin! Hey quack... I'm funny about fat on my steak, can you pick me up a filet?


I don't think he'd mind, Shawn, he's good like that! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yeah sure!!Ain't no backing up now!!!


 That's what I was thinking!   
I can NOT wait!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay folks, here's the deal FPG is gonna be held at my shack, I don't have the gorgeous fields like they did at DOG 1 and 2 , but I do have a 10 acre bird fieled and a pile of beer!!



Maybe THIS time I won't have to worry about puttin my beer down..


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Workin2Hunt said:


> Maybe THIS time I won't have to worry about puttin my beer down..



It took Dawn and I 30 minutes picking up your beer cans from up under the Persimmon tree!!


----------



## TNGIRL

Workin2Hunt said:


> Maybe THIS time I won't have to worry about puttin my beer down..



Maybe not, but I'll be watching!!!!!!!somewhere....


----------



## Hooked On Quack

TNGIRL said:


> Maybe not, but I'll be watching!!!!!!!somewhere....



stawker...


----------



## bigox911

You're too kind Quack   Lookin forward to this one


----------



## Hooked On Quack

bigox911 said:


> You're too kind Quack   Lookin forward to this one



It's nowhere near as nice as your place Lee, it's just a bird field.

Hope ya'll won't be too disappointed.


----------



## bigox911

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's nowhere near as nice as your place Lee, it's just a bird field.
> 
> Hope ya'll won't be too disappointed.



We were in a bird field last year   It'll be a fine time.


----------



## JustUs4All

I am looking forward to this one.  Quackers, I am less than 50 miles from your place and can help out ahead of time.  If you need an extra hand just let me know.


----------



## TNGIRL

Hooked On Quack said:


> stawker...



That would be MS. Stawker to you Sir!!!!!!!


----------



## DAWGsfan2

can a florida boy get a steak,ok ok how bout can i just show up.


----------



## Strych9

DAWGsfan2 said:


> can a florida boy get a steak,ok ok how bout can i just show up.



Its pretty much all inclusive camping


----------



## rhbama3

Cool!
Camp at night and then shoot at Doves flying over during the day!
I'm there, Dudes and Dudettes!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's nowhere near as nice as your place Lee, it's just a bird field.
> 
> Hope ya'll won't be too disappointed.


Then the Peahen should feel right at home..


----------



## Muddyfoots

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then the Peahen should feel right at home..


----------



## Jeff Raines

rhbama3 said:


> Cool!
> Camp at night and then shoot at Doves flying over during the day!
> I'm there, Dudes and Dudettes!



Doves????
Opening day of muzzleloader is that Saturday


----------



## rhbama3

Jeff Raines said:


> Doves????
> Opening day of muzzleloader is that Saturday



birdshot raining on my tent is one thing, but a 50cal slug thru a truck may make someone a little upset. But whatever. It's all good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

rhbama3 said:


> birdshot raining on my tent is one thing, but a 50cal slug thru a truck may make someone a little upset. But whatever. It's all good!


 
Everyone knows that nobody in this group shoots doves in flight.............This is a roost shooting bunch....


----------



## Buck

Free Beer?    Dang, I need to step in this forum more often...


----------



## rhbama3

buck#4 said:


> Free Beer?    Dang, I need to step in this forum more often...



Don't forget the steaks! Man, that Quack is some kinda Hostess!


----------



## Jeff Raines

redneckcamo said:


> yea....bring your muzzleloader



mine will be there,my club ain't 10 minutes away.Them doves taste nasty


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Ok, just so's I get's this right...

FPG at Quack's
Free Beer
Grilled Steaks..
Dove shootin'
muzzle loadin'
and Camping. 

And anything else special going on....


----------



## Jeff Raines

redneckcamo said:


> never was a dove man .....quail is way mo betta
> 
> from paulding county........how long is the drive to your club and whats the best route ??



I can chow down some quail.

75 south,20 east,get off at white plains exit hiway 15 into sparta,then 16 to warthen.Takes about 2.5 hours


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Jeff Raines said:


> I can chow down some quail.
> 
> 75 south,20 east,get off at white plains exit hiway 15 into sparta,then 16 to warthen.Takes about 2.5 hours



I can make that drive in 1.5 hours...


----------



## Jeff Raines

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I can make that drive in 1.5 hours...



Just watch out for the state patrol between sparta and warthen,he likes to hide in behind a church.

seriously


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I can make that drive in 1.5 hours...





Jeff Raines said:


> Just watch out for the state patrol between sparta and warthen,he likes to hide in behind a church.
> 
> seriously


Kim listen to what he said.......and it's not just the church he has three or four little hiding places!!

Washington county has I think 5 or 6 State Patrol officers living in the county, and I think three of them live in Warthen


----------



## jmfauver

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Kim listen to what he said.......and it's not just the church he has three or four little hiding places!!
> 
> Washington county has I think 5 or 6 State Patrol officers living in the county, and I think three of them live in Warthen



So that means we could have visitors


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Jeff Raines said:


> Just watch out for the state patrol between sparta and warthen,he likes to hide in behind a church.
> 
> seriously



Yeah, we seen him there a few times.  We hunted down off Linton road for years and used to take some long drives looking for other property some days.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Kim listen to what he said.......and it's not just the church he has three or four little hiding places!!
> 
> Washington county has I think 5 or 6 State Patrol officers living in the county, and I think three of them live in Warthen



Hmmmm  May have to put the knobbelies back on the bike then huh.  May have a need to take in some sudden OFF-Roading in a hurry..  

Now wouldn't that be a sight.  Getting an escort to Quacks..


----------



## blues brother

Rekon y'all might be needin a firepit??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

blues brother said:


> Rekon y'all might be needin a firepit??


I was hopin you would show up!!............The fire pit would be welcome!!.........As well as any goodies that you cook up over the weekend!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I was hopin you would show up!!............The fire pit would be welcome!!.........As well as any goodies that you cook up over the weekend!!


 
They can help cook those steaks Quack is providin...


----------



## blues brother

The pit cooks an awesome steak as long as nobody tosses a plastic drink bottle in the fire...kinda taints the meat a might.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

blues brother said:


> The pit cooks an awesome steak as long as nobody tosses a plastic drink bottle in the fire...kinda taints the meat a might.



No tainted meat allowed...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Y'all are just wrong, on so many different levels...


----------



## crackerdave

blues brother said:


> Rekon y'all might be needin a firepit??



Sho _will!_ A blues harp,too! Maybe it'll be a little warmer at night this time,and the Firepit Circle can be a mite "wider!" We wuz _huggin'_ that thang,last time![Insert lil' cold,shiverin' smilie-dood here]


----------



## crackerdave

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's nowhere near as nice as your place Lee, it's just a bird field.
> 
> Hope ya'll won't be too disappointed.





It ain't so much the _place,_ as it is the good folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

crackerdave said:


> [/color]
> 
> It ain't so much the _place,_ as it is the good folks!


 
With free beer and steaks I think it could be in an Ingles parking lot and no one would care...


----------



## crackerdave

Miguel Cervantes said:


> With free beer and steaks I think it could be in an Ingles parking lot and no one would care...



So that's fer _real?_ Free beer and steaks? Dang,Quack - didja hit th' lottery?


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Im just seeing this!! Quack & Mitch yall let me know what I can do to help out!! Cant wait!


----------



## crackerdave

Hey,Becca - are ya givin' Jeep tours?


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Thats Da Beer Buggy!! Yall just holler if ya need a drink! haha


----------



## Hooked On Quack

huntin_dobbs said:


> Im just seeing this!! Quack & Mitch yall let me know what I can do to help out!! Cant wait!



I need yo help NOW!!


----------



## Jeff Raines

Hooked On Quack said:


> I need yo help NOW!!



It's 5:00 somewhere


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

huntin_dobbs said:


> Im just seeing this!! Quack & Mitch yall let me know what I can do to help out!! Cant wait!


You Wanna  head up the menu list for Saturday lunch??


----------



## Tag-a-long

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You Wanna  head up the menu list for Saturday lunch??



Becca???  Can she even cook?


----------



## Strych9

Tag-a-long said:


> Becca???  Can she even cook?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Tag-a-long said:


> Becca???  Can she even cook?





Strych9 said:


>


She don't have to know how to cook to head this up!!



huntin_dobbs said:


> Im just seeing this!! Quack & Mitch yall let me know what I can do to help out!! Cant wait!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> You Wanna  head up the menu list for Saturday lunch??


Becca You just got nominated!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Me and Charlie got some good DO practice in this past weekend. I think we bout perfected the DO pot roast...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

3 more months, can we start getting a head count??


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

One.....


----------



## JustUs4All

Two....


----------



## jmfauver

JustUs4All said:


> Two....



Three.........


----------



## Strych9

Mee


----------



## crackerdave

Me and my sister,campinnurse.  I hafta travel with a nurse,these days.


----------



## Sterlo58

two


----------



## bigox911

Yeap


----------



## Artmom

I'm there!


----------



## bigox911

I'd like to put in a request that temps not get out of the 70's please.  Thanks


----------



## Jranger

Looks good! Ima try to make this one with the wife n kid.


----------



## Keebs

I'm in!!


----------



## jsullivan03

Keebs said:


> I'm in!!



I've heard that before.


----------



## Keebs

jsullivan03 said:


> I've heard that before.



oh hush, if I at least show up, that's attending!!


----------



## 242outdoors

I'll be there! Can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## Keebs

242outdoors said:


> I'll be there! Can't wait to meet everyone!



You don't have an excuse, you're "in the neighborhood"!!


----------



## 242outdoors

Keebs said:


> You don't have an excuse, you're "in the neighborhood"!!



true  i'll be lookin for ya miss keebs


----------



## Catfish369

Only 49 miles from the house, so Wife and I will be there for Saturday.  What we'll be bringing we're not sure just yet.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Catfish369 said:


> Only 49 miles from the house, so Wife and I will be there for Saturday.  What we'll be bringing we're not sure just yet.


Look forward to meeting you!! Ya'll should think about camping with us!! There will be plenty of outdoor cooking!! I'm sure there will be plenty of Dutch Ovens going Saturday, Plus all the goodies coming from BBQBOSS, and Blues Brothers Smokers!!


----------



## Catfish369

I'd LOVE to camp and stay the whole time but wife has a back injury and can't do the "sleep on the ground" thing.  We have a queen-size air-bed for camping but she needs the comforts of home to get to sleep at night... When she can sleep at all.

If by chance it ends up being just me, I will have mass food and my camping supplies in tow.

Whether or not wife comes along or I go it solo, I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## blues brother

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Look forward to meeting you!! Ya'll should think about camping with us!! There will be plenty of outdoor cooking!! I'm sure there will be plenty of Dutch Ovens going Saturday, Plus all the goodies coming from BBQBOSS, and Blues Brothers Smokers!!


Do we still have to drop to our knees and bow and say that chant thingy when Matty walks up?
He is cool and all, but dang! My knees hurt. And I have a hard time remembering all the words!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

blues brother said:


> Do we still have to drop to our knees and bow and say that chant thingy when Matty walks up?
> He is cool and all, but dang! My knees hurt. And I have a hard time remembering all the words!


I'll see if we can get a kneeling stool or something like that!!........He has been called a God!!...........I'll see about having some prayer cards printed up so us memory challenged folks can recant the prayers!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

bigox911 said:


> I'd like to put in a request that temps not get out of the 70's please.  Thanks


Got my fingers crossed...........Looks like the odds for this are getting better!!


----------



## BBQBOSS

blues brother said:


> Do we still have to drop to our knees and bow and say that chant thingy when Matty walks up?
> He is cool and all, but dang! My knees hurt. And I have a hard time remembering all the words!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'll see if we can get a kneeling stool or something like that!!........He has been called a God!!...........I'll see about having some prayer cards printed up so us memory challenged folks can recant the prayers!!





You know that in some cultures you kiss the feet to show due respect.  So..... im just sayin....


----------



## blues brother

BBQBOSS said:


> You know that in some cultures you kiss the feet to show due respect.  So..... im just sayin....



You can keep on sayin!! Ain't kissing your feet...or nothing else either!!


----------



## Strych9

Thank for the pic, and maps!  Now I can't decide if I want the sun in my face in the morning, or afternoon

ps...I hope I'll still be welcome to come, without Remi.  Thinking about leaving her at home so I don't have to babysit her the whole weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Strych9 said:


> Thank for the pic, and maps!  Now I can't decide if I want the sun in my face in the morning, or afternoon
> 
> ps...I hope I'll still be welcome to come, without Remi.  Thinking about leaving her at home so I don't have to babysit her the whole weekend.



I've got an extra kennel, but it's on dirt not concrete with a medium sized dog house that hasn't been used in awhile??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Bump for new info added to the original post!!


----------



## crackerdave

Hey,Mitch and Mill - seen any doves in the field there?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Bump for additional info added to the original post


----------



## Sterlo58

Yall have a great time. If I can get Sam a deer Saturday AM we may have time to swing by for a quick visit. We will be hunting about an hour away. If not yall have a goodun.


----------



## crackerdave

I really hate it,but I can't make it.I've got a family thing [grandson's birthday]this weekend that would really cause some hard feelings if I miss it.

I feel like I'm gonna miss a family re-union by missing FPG!  I know it's gonna be fun - y'all  one for me, and I'll see you at the next one.


----------



## Keebs

crackerdave said:


> I really hate it,but I can't make it.I've got a family thing [grandson's birthday]this weekend that would really cause some hard feelings if I miss it.
> 
> I feel like I'm gonna miss a family re-union by missing FPG!  I know it's gonna be fun - y'all  one for me, and I'll see you at the next one.



Wha........huh.........whoaaaaaa!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C.

Sterlo58 said:


> Yall have a great time. If I can get Sam a deer Saturday AM we may have time to swing by for a quick visit. We will be hunting about an hour away. If not yall have a goodun.



Sorry you aren't gonna be there Sterlo.....was looking forward to meeting you. I hope you can put your son on a deer....Best of Luck to you both



crackerdave said:


> I really hate it,but I can't make it.I've got a family thing [grandson's birthday]this weekend that would really cause some hard feelings if I miss it.
> 
> I feel like I'm gonna miss a family re-union by missing FPG!  I know it's gonna be fun - y'all  one for me, and I'll see you at the next one.



Dang...Dave, sorry you won't be there also. Would have enjoyed spending a little more time with ya than we did at the Blast.


----------



## SnowHunter

crackerdave said:


> I really hate it,but I can't make it.I've got a family thing [grandson's birthday]this weekend that would really cause some hard feelings if I miss it.
> 
> I feel like I'm gonna miss a family re-union by missing FPG!  I know it's gonna be fun - y'all  one for me, and I'll see you at the next one.



Well dang Dave  

Enjoy your Grandsons bday though.. there'll be more FPGs in the future


----------



## Bill Mc

Dang Dave, I thought we might try some harmony singing this time.

We'll miss you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

crackerdave said:


> I really hate it,but I can't make it.I've got a family thing [grandson's birthday]this weekend that would really cause some hard feelings if I miss it.
> 
> I feel like I'm gonna miss a family re-union by missing FPG! I know it's gonna be fun - y'all  one for me, and I'll see you at the next one.


 
Blood family first, always Dave. Enjoy your time with the grandson. Plus, we don't know the lyrics or the words..so we've got you covered...


----------



## blues brother

Gonna miss ya Dave!  We was just talking about you 10 minutes ago...Wondering ifin you knew my paw in law? William Paul Parker?
Grew up on Murphy Ave in Lagrange...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

crackerdave said:


> I really hate it,but I can't make it.I've got a family thing [grandson's birthday]this weekend that would really cause some hard feelings if I miss it.
> 
> I feel like I'm gonna miss a family re-union by missing FPG!  I know it's gonna be fun - y'all  one for me, and I'll see you at the next one.


Dave You will surely be missed!!.......Enjoy your Grandsons Birthday!!........You only have a limited number of them you can attend!!.........Make the most of your time with him, and we will see you at the next Gathering!!!!


BTW....... Happy Birthday  to your Grandson from me!!


----------



## lakelbr

I would like to stop in and visit.   My farm less than 10 miles away.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

lakelbr said:


> I would like to stop in and visit.   My farm less than 10 miles away.



You are more than welcome!!  Come by and visit!!


----------



## bigox911

crackerdave said:


> I really hate it,but I can't make it.I've got a family thing [grandson's birthday]this weekend that would really cause some hard feelings if I miss it.
> 
> I feel like I'm gonna miss a family re-union by missing FPG!  I know it's gonna be fun - y'all  one for me, and I'll see you at the next one.



We're gonna miss you, Dave.  You're grandson will be very happy you're at his party and you will be too.  Take care and see you next time buddy


----------



## crackerdave

Change of plans: Birthday party is Sunday afternoon - see y'all tonight!  Might be _late_ tonight - gotta sell some okra for gas money.


----------



## jsullivan03

crackerdave said:


> Change of plans: Birthday party is Sunday afternoon - see y'all tonight!  Might be _late_ tonight - gotta sell some okra for gas money.


----------

